
Bitfi's hardware wallet is terrible - ryan-c
https://rya.nc/bitfi-wallet.html
======
cartercole
dont tell John McAfee

~~~
ryan-c
Wasn't he supposed to eat a shoe?

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
soon

[https://diegorod.github.io/WillMcAfeeEatHisOwnDick/](https://diegorod.github.io/WillMcAfeeEatHisOwnDick/)

